# Too Poo or Not to Poo



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So as I posted on a previous thread, (thank you for all the replies BTW!) I am on the verge of getting a puppy, just trying to get the timing right with work and a motheri-in-law visit 
Anyway long story short, I thought we were there decision wise, but hubby is having a wobble. Bascially we have grown up daughter and have just got used to having our time unrestricted by small people, and he is really worried that the dog would be like starting again with a furry baby! I have lined up puppy visits, doggy day care and have a lovely lady to look after the dog while we are on hols. But am very reluctant to force a decision on him. He is convinced he will come home from work one day and there will be a new furry member of the family!
Has anyone else been in the same situation? I am assuming you all got over it as you are on this forum!! Any words of wisdom?


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband would never own a dog on his own as he would not be committed enough - preferring his freedom just like your husband.

However, for me the positives far outweigh the negatives. A dog brings fun and laughter into my life and I am meeting a friend shortly for a walk - a person I would never have met had I not been dog walking.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There is no doubt about it that dogs do restrict what you can and can't do. Within the space of year I have gone from never owning a dog to having two....do I regret it or resent the commitment of having two dogs...a big fat NO from me...I love it, they bring joy and fun to the house and I have made some lovely friends through them but everyone needs to look a their own personal circumstances and weigh up the pros and cons for them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Owning a puppy/dog comes with responsibility and yes commitement, but you are already considering doggy day care and holiday care which is refreshing to read  

Yes they can be a tie and my hubby was exactly the same, we waited until our kids were a good age to help (yeh right, no chance) and it is the best thing we ever did as a family. Honey is my hubby's dog for sure and he is totally cockapoo'ed and will happily walk our dogs and enjoys life with them, good job really as I keep getting more lol... 

Seriously I think it is great to read you are taking puppy/dpg ownership so seriously and any good breeder will highlight to you the level or care, expense and commitment which is needed when getting a puppy ... oh plus puppies can chew walls and training is important to whatever level you desire as a family xxx 

Lots of hopefully useful advice on my blog which may help you with Puppy Care, as I created this section for my own puppy owners ... just working on a post all about bringing a new puppy home which may be useful to any soon to be puppy owners


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

My husband had some reservations as well, but I didn't really give him time to think about it too much as I know what he's like at making decisions!! Polly became available and it all seemed to be meant to be. And he immediately became totally besotted with Polly!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

puppylove said:


> My husband would never own a dog on his own as he would not be committed enough - preferring his freedom just like your husband.
> 
> However, for me the positives far outweigh the negatives. A dog brings fun and laughter into my life and I am meeting a friend shortly for a walk - a person I would never have met had I not been dog walking.


Thank you for this Puppylove! it is lovely to hear that you have made new friends through your dog! 
For some reason your profile pic has ended up in my thread!! Not sure how that happened...

Edited to add...my bad it is Colpa110 profile image that has ended up in my thread!! Still v odd though perhaps new apple technology is playing silly buggers!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> There is no doubt about it that dogs do restrict what you can and can't do. Within the space of year I have gone from never owning a dog to having two....do I regret it or resent the commitment of having two dogs...a big fat NO from me...I love it, they bring joy and fun to the house and I have made some lovely friends through them but everyone needs to look a their own personal circumstances and weigh up the pros and cons for them.


Wow that is great that you have found such reward that you have two!! Yes I think that it is because we have never owned a dog and do not know what to expect fully, although we do have friends with dogs. We can see the huge reward and the sense of fun and joy they would bring as we live in a big old house, and it is just the two of us rattling around most of the time!
And do agree it is a very personal decision.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Owning a puppy/dog comes with responsibility and yes commitement, but you are already considering doggy day care and holiday care which is refreshing to read
> 
> Yes they can be a tie and my hubby was exactly the same, we waited until our kids were a good age to help (yeh right, no chance) and it is the best thing we ever did as a family. Honey is my hubby's dog for sure and he is totally cockapoo'ed and will happily walk our dogs and enjoys life with them, good job really as I keep getting more lol...
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo Jo, your blog is fantastic and your dogs are beautiful! The wall chewing was a tad of a surprise...wow that is some strong teeth!
I am trying to cover all bases with my research and prep, as I firmly believe you shouldn't have a dog if you are not prepared to put the effort in. 
Delighted to hear that hubby was easily converted! Mine is a big softy really when it comes to animals, so one mornful look should just about do it!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

anndante said:


> My husband had some reservations as well, but I didn't really give him time to think about it too much as I know what he's like at making decisions!! Polly became available and it all seemed to be meant to be. And he immediately became totally besotted with Polly!


yes that is generally the tact I take...he is known for over thinking stuff and never really reaching a conclusion!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

My other half has never owned a dog and has never wanted to. I grew up always having dogs. He knew when we got together that there'd definitely be dogs in my future so he had to decide if I was worth it. I guess I was 
Anyway,my partner is in love with our two 'poos. I never thought it would happen,and when we first had Dexter,Steve tried to keep a distance from the pup. Soon enough,Dexter's enthusiasm for life and fun won him over! There's no way you can't smile with a 'poo in the house! Yes,they are certainly hard work,and can be costly to run but I feel both of our lives are enhanced by having dogs. I'm not sure what character Darwin will have yet as we've only had him a few days. I look forward to finding out


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poos do have a way of winning even the most reluctant of people over!!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

My wife and I both wanted a dog but waited until a time in our lives when we could spend time with our new dog. We had talks ahead of time regarding how things would change for us with a new dog as far as lifestyle, the expense of dog ownership and just the overall responsibility of caring for the dog. When Lucia finally came into our lives in February 2012 all the things we had anticipated were a reality but the one issue we definitely underestimated was the amount of love and joy Lucia brought with her into our home. Six months have passed and both my wife and I could not imagine life without her, all she wants in life is to love and be loved. And as far as our lifestyle it has changed very little we just find ways to do what we always did but with Lucia included.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> My other half has never owned a dog and has never wanted to. I grew up always having dogs. He knew when we got together that there'd definitely be dogs in my future so he had to decide if I was worth it. I guess I was
> Anyway,my partner is in love with our two 'poos. I never thought it would happen,and when we first had Dexter,Steve tried to keep a distance from the pup. Soon enough,Dexter's enthusiasm for life and fun won him over! There's no way you can't smile with a 'poo in the house! Yes,they are certainly hard work,and can be costly to run but I feel both of our lives are enhanced by having dogs. I'm not sure what character Darwin will have yet as we've only had him a few days. I look forward to finding out


Ah that is exciting that you have a new edition in Darwin! Your other half sounds like mine in a way, I think he would see it as my dog at first and try and be a bit hands off, but I am sure the puppy would have other ideas! Our friends dog always makes a beeline for him and it makes me have a quiet smile as when he thinks no one is looking he makes a right fuss of her!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

theaccessman said:


> My wife and I both wanted a dog but waited until a time in our lives when we could spend time with our new dog. We had talks ahead of time regarding how things would change for us with a new dog as far as lifestyle, the expense of dog ownership and just the overall responsibility of caring for the dog. When Lucia finally came into our lives in February 2012 all the things we had anticipated were a reality but the one issue we definitely underestimated was the amount of love and joy Lucia brought with her into our home. Six months have passed and both my wife and I could not imagine life without her, all she wants in life is to love and be loved. And as far as our lifestyle it has changed very little we just find ways to do what we always did but with Lucia included.


Yes we have been having those talks, and the only negative that comes out is the potential lifestyle restrictions (not that we are Mr and Mrs Rock and Roll!).... the walking, looking after, training, the cost (and loving ) we are comfortable with.

Your post is so lovely and really highlights to me how much you and all of the members on this forum get so much love and reward from their poos

Hubby and I need to have a few more chats and then decision needs to be made..I am in, just need to give him the final nudge!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

my hubby was always against us getting a dog.... however he is v excited now, and when he met Millie for the very first time his face lit up..... good luck


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

...'all she wants in life is to love and be loved' . William I think that sums up our 'poos perfectly thats why we all adore them so much!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

My husband was the last one to come round to having a dog but was the first to become totally attached to her. Yes they are a tie, if you want to got out for the whole day then you will need to find someone to go in and let it out/ take for a walk. We thought about this, but the only time we would go out like that would be when we go to the coast, so we found a dog friendly beach and take them to, they love it. We take them to town with us and just take in turns looking in shops. Dogs give more back than they take, but I would not have thought that before we got them. 

You could tell your husband he can try an experiment, if he locks you and the dog in the garage for an hour and then see who is pleased to see him and gives him a warm welcome.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

It took us nearly 2 years to make the decision to get a dog, we really wanted one but kept talking ourselves out of it as it 'wasn't the right time' or for 'practical reasons'. We brought Billy home last summer and it honestly has been one of the best things we have done as a family. We are still amazed by him everyday and wish we had done it years ago. 
Maybe get your hubby to read this thread? Good luck
H x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

janee said:


> My husband was the last one to come round to having a dog but was the first to become totally attached to her. Yes they are a tie, if you want to got out for the whole day then you will need to find someone to go in and let it out/ take for a walk. We thought about this, but the only time we would go out like that would be when we go to the coast, so we found a dog friendly beach and take them to, they love it. We take them to town with us and just take in turns looking in shops. Dogs give more back than they take, but I would not have thought that before we got them.
> 
> You could tell your husband he can try an experiment, if he locks you and the dog in the garage for an hour and then see who is pleased to see him and gives him a warm welcome.


Your post made me laugh out loud! 
I tell you after the long incredilby crappy day I have had at work I do could with a big poo cuddle!
Yes I have come to the conclusion that they are (in the words of a famous shampoo ad) 'worth it'


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hfd said:


> It took us nearly 2 years to make the decision to get a dog, we really wanted one but kept talking ourselves out of it as it 'wasn't the right time' or for 'practical reasons'. We brought Billy home last summer and it honestly has been one of the best things we have done as a family. We are still amazed by him everyday and wish we had done it years ago.
> Maybe get your hubby to read this thread? Good luck
> H x


Yes we have been talking ourselves around in circles for a good year. Everytime we see a dog out and about (especially when we were in the lakes last week) we always say ah def the right thing to do, and then go around in a big groundhog day talk!
So pleased that it has worked out for you and delighted to hear it is the best decision ever!
I would show him the thread, but he might get a bit diva over the fact I have been discussing him and then def lock me in the garage!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So...the poo is in! It is all systems go for operation Stan (or maybe Eric) 

The next point is when, we are off on holiday on the 17th September for a week and think it is best to wait until after that, else the poor thing will only be 4 months old before we bugger off and leave it, and I think that is a tad young!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> So...the poo is in! It is all systems go for operation Stan (or maybe Eric)
> 
> The next point is when, we are off on holiday on the 17th September for a week and think it is best to wait until after that, else the poor thing will only be 4 months old before we bugger off and leave it, and I think that is a tad young!


Brilliant news. So glad you've decided to go for it. You've obviously given it lots of thought and tried to cover all possibilities - all the signs of a good dog owner. 

You could wait till after your holiday, but not essential. The beauty of a cockapoo is everyone wants to look after them 

My husband was reluctant to say the least. He kept saying quite firmly, NoDog, we've only just got our freedom back (my boys were 18 & 20yrs old). He kept putting obstacles in my way as to why we couldn't have a dog. I kept finding the solution. Millie's 18mnths now and loved by the whole family, especially hubby. He adores her greeting when he comes in from work. The amount of love a dog brings into the family is truly amazing, as others have said, something you can never understand until you become a dog owner. 

Enjoy your search or have you already found a cockpoo


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Brilliant news. So glad you've decided to go for it. You've obviously given it lots of thought and tried to cover all possibilities - all the signs of a good dog owner.
> 
> You could wait till after your holiday, but not essential. The beauty of a cockapoo is everyone wants to look after them
> 
> ...


Good to hear that your hubby was easily won over...I can see why Millie is adorable!
No we have not found our poo as yet, I am swaying between chocolate, black and white or apricot... also I am looking for either after the 4th August (mother in law visit) or the 24th sept when we get back off hols.. Although that seems ages away!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations looking forward to photos and stories in the near future

You might be surprised when you go to visit a litter of pups . . . . sometimes the puppy chooses YOU!

At least that's what happened with my wife and I when we went to look

:congrats:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you. Millie is lovely, but then I am completely biased.

Enjoy your cockapoo search 

Clare (Jedicrazy) did a great Sticky thread under Puppy, about how to go about choosing a cockapoo.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

theaccessman said:


> Congratulations looking forward to photos and stories in the near future
> 
> You might be surprised when you go to visit a litter of pups . . . . sometimes the puppy chooses YOU!
> 
> ...


I had a lovely chat with a lady yesterday who runs Marley Cockapoos near me, I read some reviews and this lady has a fantastic reputation and she was so informative and knowledgable, so I have filled out their questionaire and have put my name down on the list for a pup from the next litter. They are due in August so would come home in October, which would fit with our holidays etc...exciting!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

lovely news.... cant wait to see more threads on here about your puppy journey x


----------

